# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  xin key phần mềm Best CallRecorder ghi âm cuộc gọi điện thoại

## maihienland

chào các bạn !
mình có phần mềm *best callrecorder* ghi âm cuộc gọi cho điện thoại 7610, bạn nào có key cho mình xin, rất cảm ơn và thân chào !

----------

